

Who Is Watching the Watch Lists? - conductor
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/12/01/sunday-review/who-is-watching-the-watch-lists.html

======
Amadou
The article mentions the State Secrets Privilege as a reason the government
can get away without judicial oversight by claiming national security
interests.

It is worth noting that the case which established the judicial concept of the
state secrets privilege after a ruling by the SCOTUS turned out to be 100%
corrupt. When the documents were declassified 40 years later it was discovered
that they did contain evidence of wrong-doing by the military but had only the
most tenuous claim to national security ("an aircraft capable of dropping
bombs").

So the entire doctrine in use here has been one big fraud from the very start.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Reynolds#Subs...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Reynolds#Subsequent_declassification_of_documents)

